# Examples of electronic percussion in modern film/tv scores?



## givemenoughrope (May 27, 2021)

What are some notable or lesser known examples of this? I'm thinking along the lines of tye opening of Inception "Mombasa" but also some not so bombastic cues from Breaking Bad or something. A couple cues from the HZ score Widows come to mind as well. I bought Chromaphone 3 recently and want to start to put it through its paces.


----------



## Pier (May 27, 2021)

Blade Runner 2049 comes to mind.

Also, plenty of sub hits which are all over the place once you start looking for it.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 27, 2021)

JXL’s oeuvre?


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> JXL’s oeuvre?


That's more sample-based afaik. Either way, not what I'm after. More exposed and more obviously synthetic.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 27, 2021)

Ah. I missed the Chromaphone bit there. Cool synth. Some of the percussive sounds it is capable of have reminded me of the less punkrock-y side of LCD Soundsystem.

Tracks like Losing My Edge and Someone Great.


----------



## KEM (Jun 16, 2021)

Anything that Ludwig Göransson has done!!


----------

